# VG Hero Tournament Match 20 of 32: Gray Fox vs. Fox McCloud



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

*GRAY FOX*

Gray Fox, also known as Frank Jaeger, and formerly known as Null, was a former agent of U.S. Special Forces Unit FOXHOUND. Originally a child soldier who fought in Mozambique, Jaeger was the only field operative in FOXHOUND to achieve the codename "Fox," the unit's highest commemoration, and was decorated five times.  Fox was Solid Snake's comrade-in-arms and best friend after the Outer Heaven Uprising, but his loyalty to renegade commander Big Boss forced him to betray Snake during the Zanzibar Land Disturbance. Fox survived his injuries following an intense battle with Snake, after which he was forcibly outfitted with a powered exoskeleton and subjected to intense gene therapy.  Gray Fox remains as one of the most skilled and feared soldiers that FOXHOUND has ever trained, only Solid Snake and a few others rivaling.

VS.

*FOX MCCLOUD*

Fox is the central protagonist to the StarFox series.   He is also an ace pilot, combatant, adventurer, and leader of the Star Fox team. Fox is the son of James McCloud, who taught him throughout his childhood to never give up.  Fox is an overall strong and loyal leader. Although a bit of a cocky rogue with a tendency to disregard rules and regulations (and to complain if he's not being paid enough), he is ultimately, according to Star Fox Adventures, "pure of heart". Fox is shown to be very protective of his friends, as seen in the games, of his team. Fox's facial expression is always either a stoic look or cocky smile.​


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Gray Fox goes FoxHunting.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2013)

McCloud trusts his life to a weapon and only a fool trusts his life to a weapon.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Someone now has a nice fancy Fox pelt.


----------

